# Betta eats tetra



## garigou56 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey

i was wondering what would happen to my betta if he ate a neon tetra. i didn't know i wasn't supposed to put them in the same tank and jack is making lunch out of my tetras. I'm worried that this might be bad for him or something. could you let me know please? thanks


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

my irls did the same thing and i see no ill-effects


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

not much. .3. it's not uncommon for fish to eat each other, so.... :B he'd just have a fat tummy, probably.


----------



## garigou56 (Apr 21, 2012)

oh ok then coz i was kinda worried. i wanted to remove the tetras and put them in a bowl but i know they need a filter and a heater


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Is he definitely hunting down and eating live tetras? Have you seen him? The only reason I'm sceptical is that tetras are very fast, and bettas are not.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

If he is harming/killing/eating them, I would seperate them ASAP. Especially him eating them, bettas will eat and eat and eat until they kill themselves. No joke.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I have neon and blue tetras in my 30 gallon sorority tank, and I have never had any of my bettas eat them. This is the first time I ever heard of that happening.


----------



## garigou56 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Is he definitely hunting down and eating live tetras? Have you seen him? The only reason I'm sceptical is that tetras are very fast, and bettas are not.


yea but they're still babies and yea both my mom and i have seen him go after the tetras


----------



## garigou56 (Apr 21, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> I have neon and blue tetras in my 30 gallon sorority tank, and I have never had any of my bettas eat them. This is the first time I ever heard of that happening.


oh great maybe its just my betta that has attitude. he usually flares when another fish is around him when he's eating


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

most bigger fish will chase after baby fish - they are small enough to be eaten, and provide them with a nutritious snack :lol: THAT is very VERY common.

I suggest adding tons of floating plants, and tall plants. This may help.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

my tetras are the same size as some of my female bettas and not a whole lot smaller, and I have alot of plants ut they STILL ate them


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: they tend to be so persistent!


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

take your tetras out - it isn't nice to keep them locked in with a carnivore. Think lions and Christians....

GBose


----------



## garigou56 (Apr 21, 2012)

gbose said:


> take your tetras out - it isn't nice to keep them locked in with a carnivore. Think lions and Christians....
> 
> GBose


lol yea don't worry i took them out as soon as my betta started snapping its jaws at them


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We had a community tank years ago and had a betta that ate several neon tetras. My mom caught him munching the tetras and my dad flushed the betta. We didn't know any better back then. I was around 10 years old at the time.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh boy..i thought it was safefor bettas and tetras to b housed together..providing the tank wzs big enough..right??..hmm there goes that idea.


----------

